# Flight games



## greenmonkey32 (Aug 14, 2003)

Okay, i want a flight game for mac os x. not a flight sim(Like Fly! or Xplane) where you have to know every freaking cabin control and what it does. The only People who can play THOSE games are trained pilots

I want something with simple controls.

so the question is, What have you guys found along those lines?


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

Not completely up-to-date for OS X, but look through it and you may find something: http://www.gamedb.com/ssps/0/0/00012


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Aug 14, 2003)

okay, but truth be told combat is not my forte i like flight games like pilotwings 64


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 14, 2003)

I use the M$ flight sims (yeah, I know...)
I would say get Fly! 2 and then just set the difficulty level to the easiest setting. You don't need to be a pilot then


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Aug 15, 2003)

ok i'll try that

I have fly! and hopefully it has an easy difficulty setting


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

Well, you didn't specify noncombat games.

Check out the listings at www.gamedb.com since they have links to almost all the commercial Mac games released, even flight sims.


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Aug 15, 2003)

right now i'm enjoying a copy of ms flight sim 4 that i found at mac.the-underdogs.org


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Another Macosx.com success story.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

there really aren't that many flight sims or flight games on OS X, i used to love A-10 Cuba, pre OSX, why cant Parasoft make a game for OSX? (do they even exist anymore)... Some flight sims sucked though, like that Top Gun game, i dont think that was parasoft though


----------

